
The Normalization of Stan Culture Is Unhealthy - friedoreos
https://medium.com/@hanxine/why-the-normalization-of-stan-culture-is-unhealthy-b37fb8024346
======
renholder
Fandom wasn't "new" when Eminem wrote the song "Stan" back in whenever it was
that I can't be arsed to look-up - far from it, actually. See: The Beatles[0].

I'm guessing they're now called "stans" because, apparently, that allows more
letters to fit into a snazzy Twitter post? Fucked if I know or care, nor will
I be fucking calling them "stans" because there's already another word in the
English language to classify them but fuck grammatics, amiright!?

The piece seems to just be a long complaint, proferring information that the
rest of the world already knew; so, I have to wonder what the value-add is?
O.k., it's unhealthy. And? What are you saying that adds anything of
substantive value, other than the fact that you got in a tiff on Twitter (the
trailer-park of the social medias) and that your account got banned?

What - precisely - is unhealthy about fandom? Any studies or reports to
support your statement in the recent years? Any suggestions to make it better?

Is there anything _substantive_ to come away with from this "article" \-
whatsoever?

[0] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beatlemania](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beatlemania)

